# my new homers doesnt want to sit on their egg!



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

my new homers decided to lay an egg last night but this morning, i checked, and they haven't been sitting on the egg. its cold. is that going to be a problem??? my other pair sits on the egg imediately but not this one. is there a possiblilty thery are waiting for the seccond egg to be laid before incubating them? help please because this is my matching pair of reds which would make alwesome ofspring colors. i hope they breed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

They should start sitting on the eggs once the second one is laid.
Sometimes they will hover over the first egg but not actually warm it until the second one arrives.
Hope all works out for ya.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your are right and answered your own question, they will sit after the second egg, which is better because then they will be the same size squabs. If they do not sit the second either they are too young or they feel uncomfortable some way in their location.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm concerned because last night was raining and pretty chilly - so im hoping the egg hasn't gone bad yet. no???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It should be okay, as long as the egg is out of the rain and wetness. If they have parented before all should be well. Mature pigeons who have had babies before will usually sit on the eggs once the second one is laid.

If they totally ignore them both, then they are not ready.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How new are the birds? Chances are, the hen was fixing to lay when she was given to you, and moving the pair upset them, so now she's not going to sit on those. If they've been around a bit longer, then she probably will incubate once the second is laid. Cold won't bother eggs unless they've already started to develop.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> How new are the birds? Chances are, the hen was fixing to lay when she was given to you, and moving the pair upset them, so now she's not going to sit on those. If they've been around a bit longer, then she probably will incubate once the second is laid. Cold won't bother eggs unless they've already started to develop.


these are 08 birds. weather or not they have parented before - i don't know. what i do know is that they werent a mated pair before i got them, and its only been a little over 10 days so im guessing they must of mated during shipping.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they had a quick romance before the kids...I think all will be well. just try not to disturb them.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for all the replys. i feel better now seeing the father is starting to be concerned about the egg. hes not actually warming the egg yet - just guarding it. but yeah, hope all goes well...


----------

